
Kakapo recovery technology - sohkamyung
https://www.doc.govt.nz/our-work/kakapo-recovery/what-we-do/technology/
======
Nursie
Doesn't mention the special kakapo mating-hat then?

For those not informed about this, there was an episode of the series "Last
Chance to See" featuring the Kakapo. During the episode one of the few
remaining males mounted and tried to mate with the head of one of the
presenters.

An 'insider' told me a while later that the individual kakapo did this a lot,
to the extent that in an effort to capture genetic material and possibly
perform artificial insemination, they created a special hat with a lot of
little plastic pouches that an unfortunate volunteer could wear ...

~~~
simonw
That hat never worked apparently, and is now in a museum.
[https://twitter.com/jpdanner/status/1045843778722967552?s=21](https://twitter.com/jpdanner/status/1045843778722967552?s=21)

~~~
Nursie
Ha!

Thanks, I heard about it from someone that worked there, never saw a picture
though!

------
tomhoward
For context:

 _The kakapo, also called owl parrot, is a species of large, flightless,
nocturnal, ground-dwelling parrot of the super-family Strigopoidea, endemic to
New Zealand.

...

The kakapo is critically endangered; the total known adult population is 213
living individuals, all of which are named and tagged, confined to four small
islands off the coast of New Zealand that have been cleared of predators._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakapo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakapo)

------
richdougherty
The Kākāpō Files podcast ran during the breeding season this year and gives
lots of details about the Kākāpō breeding and conservation efforts.

[https://www.rnz.co.nz/programmes/kakapo-
files](https://www.rnz.co.nz/programmes/kakapo-files)

------
simonw
I love kākāpō so much. They had a record breaking breeding season last year
and it was an absolute joy to watch it play out in real-time on Twitter.

Follow [https://twitter.com/takapodigs](https://twitter.com/takapodigs) there
- he works directly in their conservation and tweets a lot of photos.

------
lwhalen
Ah yes, the Party Parrot!

------
gus_massa
Perhaps the title should be the subtitle: " _We develop and use new technology
to manage kākāpō._ "

Or the subsubtitle: " _Smart devices save time in the field and allow us to do
more for kākāpō than ever before._ "

In case you are wondering how a kākāpō looks
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakapo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakapo)

